
iOS 10 released - mweibel
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/13/apple-releases-ios-10/
======
just_observing
It's actually iOS 10.0.1 along with the unavoidable iTunes upgrade to 12.5.1
(this is on El Capitan)

